# brad nailer



## jeffs55 (Jun 6, 2010)

Which is best, the gas powered with the fuel cartridge and battery or an all battery, no fuel cartridge? thanx


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not one powered by an air compressor?
Would cost less then 1/2 as much, does the same job.
By far a brad nailer of all my air tools gets used the least.
About all it's good for is taking something in place while the glues drying.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Another one for air. 

If you are doing any volume of nailing, you will burn through those cartridges.


----------



## Amateuralex (Mar 17, 2012)

The guys who installed my front door had the ryobi 18v version. Just a battery, no gas. Awesome. They said that they love it.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the ryobi is brand new to the market and still not a proven product. its only been on hte market in the usa for maybe 4 months and just came out in canada this month.. im a tool tester on a two other sites , this nailer is suposed to be on its way to me from T.T.I who owns ryobi.. ... they also own rigid.. i know the rigid cordless nailer is less than reliable 

as for battery vs gas. if your going to be using it regarly either will work. but if its only going to be used one day every few months or so go with the battery.. the gas cartridges expire over time as the gas slowly leaks out


----------



## jeffs55 (Jun 6, 2010)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the ryobi is brand new to the market and still not a proven product. its only been on hte market in the usa for maybe 4 months and just came out in canada this month.. im a tool tester on a two other sites , this nailer is suposed to be on its way to me from T.T.I who owns ryobi.. ... they also own rigid.. i know the rigid cordless nailer is less than reliable
> 
> as for battery vs gas. if your going to be using it regarly either will work. but if its only going to be used one day every few months or so go with the battery.. the gas cartridges expire over time as the gas slowly leaks out


 I wouldn't use it more than once every little while. Not regularly at all. I have ruled out air compressor because of air line and restricted mobility. I would use this for the occasional trim install which is really every other blue moon. I just want one! I am going to look hard at the DeWalt battery only item, thanx.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

I've had a Senco cordless finish nailer for years. It works great. I love it for quick jobs where I don't want to drag out the compressor and hoses. Mine is an older one, just NiCad battery, no fuel cells and it works well on a full charge. With modern LiOn batteries I'm sure a new cordless brad nailer would be even better.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

I have DeWalt's cordless 18v battery only 15g finish nailer and 16g brad nailer and I love them. They are great for doing quick installs of trim or for working high up on fascia trim or window trim. They are heavy, but do a great job. If I have a lot of trim to do, I would pull out my aircompressor and pneumatic guns, maybe.

It is nice to not be tripping over hearing the air compressor cycle why you work. I think the cordless nailers by DeWalt are great, and have been reliable.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the thing i dont like about the dewalts is the fact they are massive, their the same size a pneumatic framing gun.. not only that.. they perform just like every other dewalt nailer ive used.. roughly 15 of them.. they all jammed within the first hour of use


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the thing i dont like about the dewalts is the fact they are massive, their the same size a pneumatic framing gun.. not only that.. they perform just like every other dewalt nailer ive used.. roughly 15 of them.. they all jammed within the first hour of use


Yes they are large and heavy. As far as your comment on them jamming, I've had only about one or two double nails feeding down, which are easily unjammed and I've used my two a lot, as well as have had coworkers who had them and have had good luck. The one wear item that does go out over time is the heavy band that helps cycle the flywheel it breaks, I've yet to have mine break, and would expect it to happen fairly soon on one of my guns. I guess the scorecard is one and one on the reliability of them. Just look at the reviews online, with that many people reviewing them well, I would say your the exception rather than the rule as many people have ran those guns I would presume at least an hour before writing the reviews, the same amount of time that all of your dewalts jammed on you, maybe you should avoid dewalts. :yes:

I'm not trying to say they would replace a pneumatic nailer in a production situation but they are a very nice and well built nail gun for a niche purpose. Handymen and remodelers running in and out of houses to do one room of crown or replace a damaged piece of trim, in my opinion the ability to grab it and go can't be beat.

The downsides to the dewalt as I see them are:

1. Large, although for a majority of trim applications this doesn't get in the way, especially if you get the angled version of them.
2. Heavy, they will wear you out using them for extended periods of time.
3. Expensive, like $250-350 for a gun, charger and battery.

I don't think I need to say the upsides, it is all tied to it's portability.

I just finished using my 15g on a hickory cabinet install and it would sink a 2" nail into 3" of hickory (nailing the adjoining cabinet faceframes together) just fine, not something I would have expected it to do.


----------



## <*(((>< (Mar 6, 2009)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the ryobi is brand new to the market and still not a proven product. its only been on hte market in the usa for maybe 4 months and just came out in canada this month.. im a tool tester on a two other sites , this nailer is suposed to be on its way to me from T.T.I who owns ryobi.. ... they also own rigid.. i know the rigid cordless nailer is less than reliable
> 
> as for battery vs gas. if your going to be using it regarly either will work. but if its only going to be used one day every few months or so go with the battery.. the gas cartridges expire over time as the gas slowly leaks out


I too have heard lots of people who have had problems with the ridgid cordless nailer, but I have no personal experiences with it. I would like to know what you experience with the ryobi cordless that just came out, I saw them at home depot and the price is really affordable for the average homeowner, much more reasonable then the dewalts price tag.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

yah.. since most of ryobi`s stuff is geared to the homeowner i dont think the nailer would last too long for me even just for cleanups on trim jobs (cleanup= last few pieces of trim that need to go on after cabinets are installed and what not)

as for dewalt. im not a fan of their tools AT All.. i find them to be overhyped and under engineered, too often ive had to fiddle with their tools to try to get them to perform a cut im trying to do or fasten something.. i stick to bosch and makita for performance and accuracy


----------



## mknasa dad (Dec 1, 2012)

woodworkbykirk said:


> the thing i dont like about the dewalts is the fact they are massive, their the same size a pneumatic framing gun.. not only that.. they perform just like every other dewalt nailer ive used.. roughly 15 of them.. they all jammed within the first hour of use





<*(((>< said:


> Yes they are large and heavy. As far as your comment on them jamming, I've had only about one or two double nails feeding down, which are easily unjammed and I've used my two a lot, as well as have had coworkers who had them and have had good luck. The one wear item that does go out over time is the heavy band that helps cycle the flywheel it breaks, I've yet to have mine break, and would expect it to happen fairly soon on one of my guns. I guess the scorecard is one and one on the reliability of them. Just look at the reviews online, with that many people reviewing them well, I would say your the exception rather than the rule as many people have ran those guns I would presume at least an hour before writing the reviews, the same amount of time that all of your dewalts jammed on you, maybe you should avoid dewalts. :yes:
> 
> I'm not trying to say they would replace a pneumatic nailer in a production situation but they are a very nice and well built nail gun for a niche purpose. Handymen and remodelers running in and out of houses to do one room of crown or replace a damaged piece of trim, in my opinion the ability to grab it and go can't be beat.
> 
> ...





woodworkbykirk said:


> yah.. since most of ryobi`s stuff is geared to the homeowner i dont think the nailer would last too long for me even just for cleanups on trim jobs (cleanup= last few pieces of trim that need to go on after cabinets are installed and what not)
> 
> as for dewalt. im not a fan of their tools AT All.. i find them to be overhyped and under engineered, too often ive had to fiddle with their tools to try to get them to perform a cut im trying to do or fasten something.. i stick to bosch and makita for performance and accuracy


WWBK, what would you know about tools????? Comon. Dewalt is the best tool out there!!!!

Every DW nail gun I have is sitting in storage. Glorified paperweights!!! The only DW I would get is the DW744. That is probably it. A friend has the 18ga cordless Dewalt. Absolutely garbage.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

My neighbor has the DeWalt had problems with it sinking the nail all the way, took it back and they gave him another one it did the same thing and jams were a problem.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the 744 table saw is nice but thats about it.. i cant stand their mitre saws. among other things they make


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

It's not that I don't have options, but I keep the Paslode Impulse guns with me at all times. It's very rare for me to pull out a compressor these days. I even picked up the JacPac CO2 kit for my pinners. As far as fuel, I might go through $100 to $150 of fuel in a years time. Maybe another $50 in cleaning solvent and oil. $200 a year for the convenience is money in the bank in the long run.

If I ever go back to trimming new construction, I'll entertain the idea of a compressor again, but in finished homes, hoses are absurd.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I was waiting for that picture!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i knew this pic was coming.. i havent seen it in a while or is this the latest collection..

i was just looking on amazon tonight.. and i might be adding the hitachi 15 gauge this weekend.. with the coupon i can get it delivered to my door for $125.. its normally $350


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I will be looking at Hitachi for future guns---I have that new framer and like it---


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

That is some hardware for certain.


----------

